# Tote Goldfische und ein Koi



## emrahx99 (9. Feb. 2008)

Halli Hallo!

Bei uns sterben seit 1-2 Wochen Goldfische. Insgesamt sind nun ca. 10 gestorben. Ich hab heute einen Teichfilter Oase Biotec 10, Pumpe und UV-Röhre gekauft. Vom Teich hab ich ca. ein Drittel Wasser abgepumpt und durch neues Wasser ersetzt. Die Pumpe läuft nun.

Vorhin war ich im Garten und wollte den Wasserstand anschauen, damit ich rechtzeitig das Wassee abschalten kann. Im Teich sah ich dann einen toten Koi schwimmen  

Hab ihn rausgenommen und gleich beerdigt. Im Internet hab ich dann aber erfahren, dass ich den Fisch vorher hätte untersuchen sollen. Ich hab jedoch folgendes erkannt: Augen waren etwas draußen und Mund weit geöffnet.
Fisch hatte keine Kratzspuren. Den Kiemen hab ich leider nicht vor der Bestattung untersuchen können.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich reagieren soll. Traue mich schon garnicht mehr in den Garten zu gehen, weil ich befürchte wieder einen auf der Oberfläche zu sehen.

Zum Teich noch: Der Teich ist mindestens 8 Jahre alt und wurde übernommen.
Es gab nie einen Filter (!!) Das Wasser wurde einmal im Jahr ca. zur Hälfte abgelassen und durch neues ersetzt. Fütterung fand in der Regel zwischen März und Oktober statt (nur bei wärmer als 12 Grad Wassertemp.).
Größe der einen Teichhälte (Teich ist unterteilt in zwei Hälften aber beide Seiten sind für Fische erreichbar): 3 x 2,5 mtr. (tiefe ca. 1,20). Im Teich haben wir ca. 10 Koi (der größte ist ca. 50cm lang, alle anderen ca. 20-30cm). Dann gibt es noch ca. 20 Goldfische und ein paar Mischlinge.

Bisher hatten wir nie Probleme und wollten deswegen auch nicht viel ändern. Das Wasser ist aber trüb. Vor 3 Jahren ist ein Koi gestorben, sonst nie.

Unsere NAchbarin meinte, das es am zu milden Winter liegen könnte.

Meine Frage: Wenn die Fische krank sind, kann es am Wasser untersuchen? Vielleicht ließt einer dieses Beitrag aus der Umgebung KIEL und kann einen Doc empfehlen, der das Wasser auf Krankheiten untersuchen kann.

Die Wasserwerte sind laut Probe und Untersuchung im Zooladen OK!

Ich hab noch folgende Theorie: Kann es sein das der Koi schon länger tot war? Im Internet hab ich gelesen, dass tote Kois im Grund liegen und später aufsteigen. Vielleicht sind deswegen die Goldfische bis heute gestorben, weil der Koi die Zeit im Grund lag?

Über Tips würde ich mich sehr freuen. Insbesondere über die Nennung von Möglichkeit zur Untersuchung von Krankheiten.

Vielen Dank im voraus!

Gruß emrahx99


----------



## Annett (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Tote Goldfische und ein Koi*

Hallo emrahx99.

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Forum. 

Mein Beileid zu den toten Fischen. Eine Ursachenforschung wird schwierig.
Du äußerst die Vermutung, der Koi wäre schon länger tot gewesen.
Wie sah er denn aus? Frisch gestorbene Fische ohne KH-Erregerbefall sehen aus wie ihre lebenden Vertreter....

Hier findest Du noch einen Beitrag, wie man einen Abstrich macht und in dem Unterforum noch jede Menge kranke/tote Fische. 

Das es bisher nie Probleme mit dem Teich gab hilft leider nicht weiter.
Im Laufe der Jahre verändert sich sowohl der Teich, als auch der Besatz.
Die Fische wachsen, fressen mehr, scheiden mehr aus.
Der anfallende Mulm/Schlamm wird immer mehr. Irgendwann packen dann selbst die Algen es nicht mehr, dass zuviel an Nährstoffen in pflanzliche Substanz umzuwandeln und der "große Knall" ereilt den Teichbesitzer. Leider.

Was mich noch interessieren würde:
- von Dir möglichst selbst per Tröpfchentest bestimmte Wasserwerte  (pH, Kh=Karbonathärte, Nitrit, (Nitrat), Ammonium/Ammoniak)
- Wassertemperatur
- womit könntest Du einen Teilwasserwechsel machen und welche Werte hat dieses Wasser?

Um noch mehr Infos zu bekommen, wären einige Fotos vom Teich und den toten Fischen hilfreich.






P.S.: Einen "richtigen Namen" fände ich irgendwie persönlicher als diese  Buchstaben-Zahlen-Kombination. Wir beißen nicht und kommen auch nicht gleich persönlich vorbei, nur weil wir Deinen Vornamen kennen.


----------



## Alex45525 (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Tote Goldfische und ein Koi*

Hallo Du,

(mit dem unaussprechlichen Namen), willkommen hier!!!

Bei uns gibt's derzeit offenbar etliche Leidensgenossen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15295
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15393
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15280

Bitte halt uns auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## emrahx99 (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Tote Goldfische und ein Koi*

Hallo !

Danke Euch für die Antworten. Ich werde mir Morgen einen Set kaufen um selbst die Wasserwerte zu messen. Heute Morgen lag wieder toter auf der Wasseroberfläche (kleiner Mischling Gold/Koi). Ich hab aber irgendwie seit
heute ein besseres Gefühl, seit gestern die neue schnell installierte Filteranlage läuft.

Die Fische (alle Gold und Kois) waren heute sehr aktiv... Heute schien auch die Sonne (ein Teil des Teiches ist im Schatten und der andere Teil mit Sonne).

Ich werde Bilder einstellen. Hab Bilder von anderen Teichen gesehen und festgestellt, dass man bei jedem den Grund erkennen kann, obwohl die Teiche 1-1,5 mtr. tief sind. Bei uns kann man max. 40 cm tief gucken. Die Filteranlage
wird nun für mehr Sicht schaffen. Das war eben die Unerfahrung, aber auch das absichtliche Nichtstun, weil ja sonst alles gut lief.

Ich wusste garnicht, dass man bei solchen tiefen Teichen den Grund sehen sollte...Meine Herren, gut das ich dieses Forum gefunden hab.

Das Wasser, welches ich gestern eingefüllt habe (1/3 abgepumpt und befüllt) war Leitungswasser. Die Pumpe wurde installiert und ein Biostarter für Bakterien eingefüllt.

Hoffe keine toten Fische mehr zu sehen :beeten  :beeten  :beeten 

Gruß
Holger

PS: Die Wassertemperatur lag heute bei +8 Grad. Ich werde Morgen ein Winterfutter kaufen und etwas geben...


----------



## wp-3d (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Tote Goldfische und ein Koi*

Hallo emrahx99!

Ich hatte eben zu einem ähnlichen Thema geschrieben.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=149096#post149096


----------



## B.K. (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Tote Goldfische und ein Koi*

Hallo emrahx99

die Glotzaugen des Kois schließen auf bakterielle Bauchwassersucht.

Sollte und kann nur Tierarzt beheben.

Durch Stress und schlechte Wasserqualität kommt sowas vor.

Ich würde bei Kois im Teich grundsetzlich Filter vorschalten. 

Hoffentlich bleibts bei dem einen.:beeten 

Ich wünsche Dir auf jedenfall viel Glück. 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## glasklar (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Tote Goldfische und ein Koi*

hallo holger 
ein herzliches wilkommen! es tut mir leid das deine fische sterben.ich habe denn filter und eine kleine luftpumpe laufen deswegen war auch keine zue eisschicht.habe ein wenig zu gefütter ,habe bis heute keine probleme.


----------



## Orf (5. März 2008)

*AW: Tote Goldfische und ein Koi*

Halloooo zurück !

hat sie ja viel verändert hier..

Ich komm auch aus der Gegend KIEL und hab genau das gleiche Problem. Bei mir sind mehrere Goldfische und Shubunkins gestorben, ich hatte die Pumpe über Winter ausgeschaltet und nur die Belüftung angemacht von zeit zu Zeit.
Und jetzt läuft die Filtertonne bereits seit 3 Tagen.

Das Wasser ist bräunlich/gelblich Trüb, erinnert an das Wasser im Baggersee...

Ich hab auch keine richtige Lösung :-(...werde wohl mal das Wasser im Labor untersuchen lassen auf Nitrat und Nitrit...
Zeolith hab ich auch drinn...


----------



## Teichwolf (5. März 2008)

*AW: Tote Goldfische und ein Koi*

Hallo,

bei mir sieht es seit 2 - 3 Wochen ähnlich aus.

Habe schon ca. 10 tote Goldfische zu beklagen..jeden Tag einer mehr. Ich weiß mir keinen Rat mehr. Äußerlich ist nichts festzustellen.

Die Fische sind für die Temperaturen auch schon sehr aktiv und kommen an die Oberfläche. Ich habe den Belüfter nachts angeschaltet.

Ab wann kann man mit dem Füttern anfangen, ich glaube die Jungs haben schon Kohldampf.

Können Faulgase die Ursache sein oder Sauerstoffmangel?  
Ich habe vor ca. 3 Wochen Pflanzenreste von meinen Papageienfedern entfernt.

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende und hoffe, daß nicht noch mehr Fische sterben


----------



## emrahx99 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Tote Goldfische und ein Koi*

Hallo!

Bin auch wieder zurück. Also bei mir sind seit meinem ersten Posting (ganz oben) ethliche Goldfische gestorben und ein Koi. Den Koi hatten wir im Sommer gekauft. Seit 2 Wochen gibt es jedoch keinen __ Rückenschwimmer!

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es an den zu heftigen Temperaturunterschieden lag. Tagsüber bei über 10° und Abends -2° usw. Oder sogar wärmer und kälter. Ich hab keinen Teichbelüfter und hatte nie (seit 8 Jahren der Übernahme) einen Teichfilter! Durch das Massensterben hab ich gleich ordentlich Geld ausgegeben und einen guten Filter gekauft, der seit Anfang Feb. durchgehend läuft. Das Sterben ging jedoch weiter, bis es sich vor 2 Wochen von selbst eingestellt hat. Gestorben sind meißt die kleinen Goldfische bis ca. 5cm. Jeden Tag einer. Hab jetzt sehr wenige kleine Goldfische. Den großen geht es normal.

Wenn die Temperaturen auf 10° kommen und die Sonne scheint schmeiße ich etwas Essen rein, so wie Vorgestern, am 28.02. usw. Einige stürzen sich wie wild drauf und andere ignorieren.

So gehe ich vor.

Ich bin kein Fachmann, aber gehe davon aus, dass die kleinen und schwachen sterben wegen des zu milden Winters. Gestern war z.B. die Teichdecke zum Teil eingefroren und vorgestern hatten wir ca. 10° mit Sonne...

Viel Glück allen.

PS: Mein Teich war dem Filtereinbau dunkel und undurchsichtig (so wie jeden Winter...). Jetzt ist er durch den Filter ziemlich klar. Ich denke aber nicht, dass es daran liegt


----------



## Annett (6. März 2008)

*AW: Tote Goldfische und ein Koi*

Moin zusammen.

Wenn Ihr Probleme mit toten/kranken/sterbenden Fischen habt, dann sind als aller erstes die Wasserwerte zu messen. 
Wir sind alle keine Hellseher, die sehen können was da in Euren Teich abläuft! :?

@Holger
Rein rechnerisch lief der Filter von der Installation bis zu dem Zeitpunkt ohne weitere Tote wie lang genau? 3 Wochen?
Hast Du mal unter Nitritpeak im Internet/Forum gesucht? Hier mal eine Antwort von Wikipedia.


> tritt in Aquarien meistens zwischen der zweiten und sechsten Woche nach Laufbeginn auf und hält ungefähr eine Woche an.



Und hier noch der Gastbeitrag bei "Deters".

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Nitrifikation bei Dir dank zuvieler freiwerdener Nährstoffe und zu wenig Bakterien der Gattung Nitrobakter einfach nicht richtig lief und sich so Nitrit angereichert hat.
Das kann ich natürlich wegen der fehlenden Meßwerte nicht beweisen...  
Würde aber zu Deinem Bericht halbwegs passen.


----------



## Orf (7. März 2008)

*AW: Tote Goldfische und ein Koi*

Moinsens,

Ich vermute auch Nitrat oder Nitrit. Ich hatte noch so Meßstäbchen und ich meine von den zwei weißen messfeldern wurde auch eins ganz leicht rosa /hautfarben..aber messsen die Dinger ungenau, wenn das Haltbarkeitsdatum abgelaufen ist..? 

Dann nächste Frage, diese bräunliche Brühe, das sind so feine Teilchen im Wasser, welche ich nur mit Filterwatte herausbekomme...bringt da der UV -Filter etwas ??.
Dann Filterbakterien, entstehen die von der Wassertemperatur unabhängig ?


----------



## Annett (7. März 2008)

*AW: Tote Goldfische und ein Koi*

Hi.

Lass die UVC aus - gegen Schmutz hilft die nullkommanix.
Und ja, die Bakis vermehren sich auch jetzt. Aber: Je wärmer das Wasser, desto besser!
Vielleicht liest Du Dich auch mal hier durch?

Auf der von mir im vorigen Beitrag verlinkten Seite steht ziemlich viel über Wasserchemie.... kann ich nur empfehlen. 

Ich würde mir für die wichtigesten Wasserwerte gescheite Tröpfchentests zulegen. JBL bietet da wohl das beste...


----------



## Orf (8. März 2008)

*AW: Tote Goldfische und ein Koi*

Hey

danke für den Tipp Annett, ich bin eigentlich auch gegen den UV klärer..weil ich meine der, raubt den Pflanzen und dem Teich die nährstoffe...

Man soll doch eigentlich ca 2 Drittel des Teiches bepflanzen und das ist schon so ein Problem..Mir ist letztes Jahr meine Seerose kaputt geagangen. Entweder weil sie etwas abgefressen hat, oder weil zuwenig Nährstoffe im Teich sind..oder weil das Wasser trüb grün war und sie somit kein Licht bekommen hat. Weil ich glaube Schwebealgen und Seerosen..wenn die Seerose noch klein ist, verliert sie gegen die Schwebealgen ..
Dann Tannenwedel , wurde ziehmlich abgefressen..Ich schätze meine __ Graskarpfen vernaschen den zu gerne..Und das viele __ Hornkraut wurde von Fadenalgen zugesetzt und konnte sich auch nicht halten...
Das ist also ganz schön schwer, die richtigen Pflanzen für den Teich zu finden !. ..Auch wenn das Wasser zuviel in Bewegung ist, durch Wasserspiele, Pumpe..das mögen glaube ich viele Pflanzen auch nicht....

Aber naja, 2007 war eh ein wildes Jahr ... Da hatte es kein Fisch und keine Pflanze so leicht.  Von einem Nachbar brach eine Schildkröte aus und lief schnur strags in meinen Teich ..und ich wunderte mich..tote Fische, abgefressene Pflanzen...Dann hatte ich __ Enten !...und zum Schluss der __ Fischreiher...Ich denke mir auch mal das die Schildkröte und die Enten ein paar Pflanzen abgefressen haben, mitunter die Seerose. Also dieses Jahr muss ich sehn wie es wird.. Ich denk mal die Enten kommen jetzt jedes Jahr, wenn die es einmal schön fanden , prägen die sich das ein und sind dann Saisongäste


----------



## Orf (8. März 2008)

*AW: Tote Goldfische und ein Koi*

:-D "weil ich meine der, raubt den Pflanzen und dem Teich die nährstoffe..."

Also auf der einen Seite ist es ja wunderbar , das das Wasser klar ist, doch der UV filter "verbrennt " ja Schwebealgen, Bakterien, Plankton restlos..welche dann erstmal rausgefiltert werden müssen und die Farbe des Wassers verändert sich von grün nach braun/gelblich..und Fische, __ Muscheln und Pflanzen finden dann nicht genug Nährstoffe...


----------



## Annett (8. März 2008)

*AW: Tote Goldfische und ein Koi*

Mahlzeit.

Hmmmm... liest Du eigentlich die Links, die man so reinsetzt oder kann man sich das sparen? 

Eine UVC raubt keine Nährstoffe, es sei denn, Du hast einen Filter der alle verbruzzelten Algen sofort aus dem Wasser holt. Dann könntest Du sie aber auch nach erstmaligen klarwerden abschalten und brauchst sie nicht mehr anschalten. 
Wenn Du ein Gleichgewicht zwischen Nährstoffeintrag und Närstoffaustrag hinbekommst, dann sollte sich auch die Wasserfarbe ändern.

Seerosen lieben nährstoffhaltigen Bodengrund. Die Farbe des Wassers ist ihnen weitestgehend egal. Schließlich bilden sie Schwimmblätter aus.
Kauf eine neue, pflanz sie in einen Eimer mit einem Lehm-Sandgemisch und versuch es nochmal.

P.S.: __ Graskarpfen gehören nicht in solch kleine Gartenteiche - gib den Begriff mal in die Suchfunktion ein.


----------



## Orf (9. März 2008)

*AW: Tote Goldfische und ein Koi*

kannste dir sparen annett, ich kann zwar teiche bauen..aber nicht lesen ^^ 

So ein Gleichgewicht hatte ich auch ne ganze Zeit lang letztes jahr....

Bei mir am Teich sterben allerdings nicht nur Fische , sondern auch 2 __ Frösche sind schon abgenippelt ..und die hatten Schaum vor dem Mund ..Tollwutfrösche ^^
vlt hat der eine nachbar wieder gift ins wasser gemacht ...besonders ärgerlich wenn man kois hätte..die sind bei mir aber auch schon alle drauf gegangen.
so klein ist mein Teich garnich..ca 3 x 4 m groß und 1 meter tief..dann die Kiffer Karpfen (__ Graskarpfen ) sind noch klein ^^.. und ich mag sie weil sie sehr robust sind...wenn ich älter werde bau ich mir nochmal nen richtig schönen großen teich, da rein kommen die dann , der wird 2 meter tief, mit bachlauf ect.


----------



## Frank (9. März 2008)

*AW: Tote Goldfische und ein Koi*

Hallo,

vllt. solltest du, bis du älter und vor allem WEISER geworden bist, deine Fische in "bessere" Hände geben und dich derweil einem anderen Hobby widmen ...

Was du hier zur Zeit von dir gibst, kann man ja nicht lesen!


----------



## Annett (9. März 2008)

*AW: Tote Goldfische und ein Koi*

N'abend "Orf".

Für mich ist hier erstmal Schluß, denn ich klinke mich an dieser Stelle aus....... veräppeln darfst Du gern andere Leute, so sich welche finden. 


Schönen Abend/Tag noch.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (10. März 2008)

*AW: Tote Goldfische und ein Koi*

Hi,

ist doch immer wieder lustig was wir hier für User haben.

Sie können nicht lesen und auch nicht richtig schreiben...

Brauchen wie die ?? Wenn ich Moderator wäre....

(ich schreib lieber nicht weiter, sonst liegts vermutlich am Bier..)


----------



## Orf (10. März 2008)

*AW: Tote Goldfische und ein Koi*

Ach wie schön, müssen die Rentner wieder ihren Senf dazugeben ...Wie ich sowas liebe.
Kein Wunder das die 'jüngere Generation' keine Lust auf Teiche, Teichbau und Pflege hat, bei so einem Niveau hier und unfreundlichen Usern wie ihr, Frank und Jo.

Ich war jetzt im Fachgeschäft , hab das Wasser untersuchen lassen und es wurde nichts auffälliges festgestellt. Ausser eine niedrige Karbonathärte. Mir wurde geraten Leitungswasser hinzuzufügen um die Werte zu verbessern.
Also ein Teilwasserwechsel und vom Fischsterben im Frühjahr war bei Fachmann überhaupt nicht die Rede. Sondern von Algen und ich soll den UV Klärer einschalten @Annett.
Also ob ich nun auf euch höre oder auf die Fachmänner. Der eine so, der andere so.
Trotzdem Danke für die Tipps !


----------



## Eugen (10. März 2008)

*AW: Tote Goldfische und ein Koi*

Hi Orf,

kennst du den Spruch von den 100 Meter Landstrasse bei Kiel ?

Nein ? 

dann mußt du noch etwas älter werden.


----------



## Inken (10. März 2008)

*AW: Tote Goldfische und ein Koi*

 Der niveaulose und unfreundliche User staunt und schweigt bei so viel jugendlicher Unverfrorenheit..

Altersgemäße Grüße,
Inken


----------



## katja (10. März 2008)

*AW: Tote Goldfische und ein Koi*



			
				Orf schrieb:
			
		

> Ach wie schön, müssen die Rentner wieder ihren Senf dazugeben ...Wie ich sowas liebe.
> Kein Wunder das die 'jüngere Generation' keine Lust auf Teiche, Teichbau und Pflege hat, bei so einem Niveau hier und unfreundlichen Usern wie ihr, Frank und Jo.
> 
> Ich war jetzt im Fachgeschäft , hab das Wasser untersuchen lassen und es wurde nichts auffälliges festgestellt. Ausser eine niedrige Karbonathärte. Mir wurde geraten Leitungswasser hinzuzufügen um die Werte zu verbessern.
> ...



dann tu uns doch einen gefallen und frag in zukunft nur noch deinen "fachmann" :__ nase 

ich würde dir als "fachmann" genau dasselbe raten (uvc-klärer und wenns gar nicht geht die chemiekeule oder so), schließlich will ich deine kohle 

mit ein bißchen nachdenken müsste sogar dir das auffallen


----------



## Orf (11. März 2008)

*AW: Tote Goldfische und ein Koi*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Orf,
> 
> kennst du den Spruch von den 100 Meter Landstrasse bei Kiel ?
> 
> ...


Nee kenn ich nich Eugen ..aber woher weisst du das, wo du aus Franken kommst ?! 
Nichts gegen dich Eugen, ich mag Leute aus Baden allgemein, besonders die Frauen. Frauen mit badischem Akzent sind einfach nur cool 

Dann Katja, es gibt auch noch 'Fachmänner ' die geben einem auch noch so Tips geben , ohne dir was verkaufen zu wollen. und wer schlau ist geht zu verschiedenen 'Fachleuten' zu euch, zu dir Annett und Katja und zu Herrn X in der Zoorologie/Teichabteilung. Und holt sich von jedem die Meinung ein und entscheidet dann für sich, wer von den ganzen Leuten Recht hat 

Ausserdem so neu bin ich hier nun auch nicht..eigentlich bin ich auch ein "alter Hase "..als dies Forum hier noch in grün war und "teichforum.info" hies mit Werner Nyhmpheaon und so weiter ..eigentlich bin ich schon 2 /3 jahre hier...


----------



## Eugen (11. März 2008)

*AW: Tote Goldfische und ein Koi*

OFF TOPIC



			
				Orf schrieb:
			
		

> Nee kenn ich nich Eugen ..aber woher weisst du das, wo du aus Franken kommst ?!
> Nichts gegen dich Eugen, ich mag Leute aus Baden allgemein, besonders die Frauen. Frauen mit badischem Akzent sind einfach nur cool
> .


1. unfreundliche Rentner kommen halt in der Welt rum und dass du den Spruch nicht kennst dachte ich mir schon. 
2. liegt Franken nicht in Baden. :evil 
3. kommt Katja aus Baden, und ob die Kieler Sprotten mag  



			
				Orf schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem so neu bin ich hier nun auch nicht..eigentlich bin ich auch ein "alter Hase "..als dies Forum hier noch in grün war und "teichforum.info" hies mit Werner Nyhmpheaon und so weiter ..eigentlich bin ich schon 2 /3 jahre hier....



3. "alter Hase" ist ja wohl leicht übertrieben, du bist ja grad am "erwachsen werden". 
4. als dieses Forum hier noch "grün" war, warst du ebenfalls noch ein "grüner Hering"


----------

